# - -¤--^]UK MEETUP![^--¤- -



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey!!!
Right been confused with all the meetup dates and that latley so we thought we'd try again...

Right there will be a meetup on 11th December for a little xmas get together...
Kelly (Millie) suggested doing it in a park opposite hampton court (called HAMPTON COURT GREEN) which is apparently ideal for a meetup...
"its a massive green that backs on to Bushy Park
anyone can use it, they normally have a fair there in
the summer so thats how big it is, also theres a
carpark, shops, bus routes, train station all things
needed for a perfect meet!"

Its still in Kingston upon thames/surrey but will be easier to get to for public travelers and most can travel on the tube there apparently...

Heres the map....
www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x=51...=4&ar=Y&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf

I'll have to find the nearest tube station therer but apparently its not hard to get too.

Im up for it.. will bring romeo

Vickis up for coming...


so is Kelly with millie

anyone else...


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

il be there with hunni and jake and ruby and tyke


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hunni is COMING


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah and tyke pandora wont be fully vaccinated by then


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

fabulous- awww lil panda!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

anyone?
abby?
sydney?
sara?
sandra?
donna?
jayne?
jodie?

YOU ALL NO WHO YOU ARE... PLEASE COME!!!! All UK MEMBERS  

xmas time!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

hi ya stef an co! when is it?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> anyone?
> abby?
> sydney?
> sara?
> ...


Its in Surrey? pffft, i cant go that far  

and also..i wont have Milo until 5days after that


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow sorry sandra

on the 11th angela..


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

BUMP~!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Completely skint so can't get down to London..


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

okies


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

SERIOUS QUESTON FOR MEMBERS ATTENDING!!!!

What would you think of inviting THE LONDON CHIHUAHUA MEETUP?

Just curious- please be honest!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I cant make it cos I've gotta work weekends in December  but I'll bring both boys along after xmas sorry everyone  I feel really bad about cancelling the xmas party.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

its okies! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol looks like just me and stef and angela lol


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I can't make it I'm afraid


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> lol looks like just me and stef and angela lol


yeh if angelas not in italy!
I think Ona may come...
and should be more... :? :wave: 

Kelly- i think shes bringing millie

how about toylittlehorse?


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep! Me 'n' Charlie will be there!!! :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I would like to will have to check out the money situation before hand


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

*Abby* said:


> Yep! Me 'n' Charlie will be there!!! :wave:


FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!  GREAT NEWS AB!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Jayne said:


> I would like to will have to check out the money situation before hand


Great Jayne- I really hope you can make it!!!!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

i really want to come so i'll try my hardest!!! xxx 

ps is there an enclosed space for dogs exercise so we can let them off the lead? as last time lillo was being all wierd and unsociable coz he had to stay on the lead and the area was so big???

also can more people make it if its closer to london? just coz i noticed many cant come?

lil suggestion theres a park called ravenscourt park next to my mums house, and there are 2 fenced in areas for dogs where they can go off the lead. and theres a tube station practically in the park called Ravenscourt park. its on the district line in zone 2, and parking is also free on weekends??? vicky if you live in heathrow its about 15 mins by car-you go on the m4 to chiswick and its 5 mins from there. its the same road to get to the BCC but the other way.also we can go round my mums for a cup of tea to get warmed up after!just a suggestion. let me know what you think....


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

im up for it!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

anyone else up for it to???


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

the only thing i worry about with london is the parking


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

angela over to you... what is the parking like?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> the only thing i worry about with london is the parking


you can park in my driveway if you like. but anywhere is fine on a single yellow. its a residential area parkings very easy. its not like in central london. theres 2 to 3 car spaces in my driveway so theres pleanty of room there. 

so...what do you think?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

vik? ab? jayne?

It wont be a massive meet- but probs a good lil one.


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

hi stef! how ya doin?

hey vicky i did you a map 
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche...=&strDestCityCountry=1138&image.x=8&image.y=7


opps im not sure that'll work - but try cut an paste that stuff above and put in in the address bar...

and also to show everyone where it is to see if you guys would come down here instead???


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

not far from vik really! or surrey


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

looks ok to get to and not that far and what day are we doing this if its on the 11 th den yeah i can come but im showing at lka on the 9th

is anyone going to lka?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i may do lol if i save up... how much is it vik? :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

its only a couple of quid i think for spectators i got my pass through the other day scary lol


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

whats the lka? and where is it? xxx


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

millie and i are coming :blob4: 
can't wait :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow fab so

me
millie
angela (hopefully)
vicki

and ive emailed more people.. just waiting for replys!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

the lka is a huge champ show in birmingham angela


----------



## tabithasoper (Oct 26, 2005)

ill be there with my mums chihuahua's


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> the lka is a huge champ show in birmingham angela


oh id like to go to another show but birminghams a bit far for me as ive got so much to organise with moving to italy. whens the next one nearer to london?


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

so are we doing it in ravenscourt park then?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yehhhh so theres 7 of us?


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

cool i look forward to it!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

RIGHT
ME (stef) ANGELA (you lol) VICKI(chihuahua-lady) LUCY ONA (chilover-london) ABBY (*abby*) and tabithasoper and Kelly (Millie)

Thats 8 now
ow fab
girlies chi day lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yayyyyyyyyyyyy awwwwwwwwwww im excited


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

so the Sunday 11th? great! 8)


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey...sounds like fun, i might like to come...what time is it (sorry if i missed it)?

ALTHOUGH word of warning, Scruffy is a little s**t around other dogs, i am hoping this will change if they are the same size as him.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww yeh its gonna be proper good!!!! :wink:  
I think about 12.30 for the meet- what you lot fink? :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah half 12 sounds great time to have it i gotta get directions off of route finder does it have a post code


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

angela a post code??


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/tube-ravenscourt-park.php
would tube travellers go to ravenspark court angela?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh is it not in hampton park no more??? oh i totally must have forgot where is it then and how far from me


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:shock: ahhhh soz vik- i better read back... i thought it changed? :?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

it prob did stef i just cant remember all im wondering is if its that far or awkward to get to coz am going birmingham on fri and bk in same day so am not gonna wanna go to far


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:? 

I'll work aroundwhat suits you and others... :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

sorry hun if its not to far or akward to get ot then i dont mind wanna bring hunni to meet you all this time as well


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh i wanna see her!
Let me know- is that place to far? Just cause its closed in... if not well sort something out we always do.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

if i can get post code i can find out straight away what kinda area is it in


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

W6 vik im 95% sure...


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

w6???? lol im crap at these things i just type away on the aa route finder


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

west london
not far from hammersmith?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hmmm not sure will have to see im so stupid lol i must have forgot it was changed thought it was stil hampton court


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Im for whatever...  Either is good!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol


----------

